# Iphone won't respond.



## LoveOnMyWrists (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm having trouble with my iphone. It will not turn on no matter what i do, i have tried pressing the wake/sleep button and the home button at the same time and holding them down for 30 seconds. Still does not even show a low battery symbol. I plugged it in to my computer and itunes doesn't pick it up and tried different cables so its not a problem with the cables. I don't know what to try next, so i'd appreciate some guidance.
Thanks in advance
~Vlad.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you try to jailbreak it? is it an older iphone? IMO, if you are getting absolutely no power, even when plugged into the computer or on a dock, then the iphone most likely needs replacing.


----------

